# Flaming Fatty



## buzzy (Feb 20, 2022)

Sometimes I just mix up a batch of boxed mac & cheese for a simple quick & easy fatty. It’s always good with the smoked sausage & bacon. Plus there is so many varieties to change things up. Ran across this mix an thought spicy fatty.






Made mac & cheese by directions. Put in frig to cool down. Since it’s to be spicy added some Mexican mixed cheese. Mixed a Tbs of rib rub in sausage.





Wrapped with bacon weave. Then in frig for the night to blend & firm up.





Put in smoker with a chunk of hickory at 220-230. Used weed burner to crisp up bacon. That thing gets used a lot more than just burning weeds.





Here is the sliced & plated shot. IMO it was spicy but didn’t have the Cheetos taste. Tasted like spicy cooked macaroni. There was the conversation of the color while eating. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thanks for looking


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice work! That looks great! I'd be all over that.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 20, 2022)

Looks good, that is some red mac and cheese, lol
Like the flame thrower use on the bacon.

David


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 20, 2022)

That’s really cool! Looks awesome ! I dig the weed burner technique too!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2022)

I'd do it. Anything pasta is great with me !


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 21, 2022)

Hmmm that’s interesting. That bacon looks perfect.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice cook and congrats on the feature!

Keith


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice cook there man,

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2022)

GATOR240 said:


> Nice work! That looks great! I'd be all over that.



Ha you would have to push me out of the way.    

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Feb 23, 2022)

I like the creativity here.  Looks hot and delish


----------



## buzzy (Feb 23, 2022)

WOW! Thanks everybody & thanks for the carousel ride. Can't believe a odd color ,simple mac & cheese fatty made it when there is more deserving cooks on here.
Again Thank you


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 23, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha you would have to push me out of the way.
> 
> Warren


Yea, I know how you are!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2022)

Yup even worst now without my wife to control me.   

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice cook, I could take a slice of that any day!  Nice multi use of the weed burner too!


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice looking fatty!


----------

